# Operation Jude Helm



## codyw1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just out of curiosity has anyone seen a set ham frequency for monitoring movements? If not any suggestions on setting one up? Not to terribly worried about this movement however you never know.


----------



## codyw1 (Apr 4, 2015)

I did find this


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.binderplanet.com/photopost/data/570/6Annual_Meeting_2006_002.jpg

Texas governor orders troops to 'monitor' Jade Helm

Dylan Baddour, Houston Chronicle | April 28, 2015 | Updated: April 29, 2015 9:13am

Texas Governor Greg Abbott has ordered members of the Texas Military to monitor federal troops in an upcoming two-month training exercise planned for the Lone Star State.

Operation Jade Helm will bring the U.S. military's most elite soldiers, including the Green Berets and Navy SEALS, to Texas for simulated special operations in a hostile territory. But plans for the exercise have roused fears in many Texans of a federal occupation.

In a letter to Major General Gerald Betty of the Texas State Guard, Abbott said his order was "to address concerns of Texas citizens."

"During the training operation, it is important that Texans know their safety, constitutional rights, private property right and civil liberties will not be infringed," the governor wrote. "I am directing the Texas State Guard to monitor Operation Jade Helm 15."

The State Guard is a militia of volunteer reservists, headquartered at Camp Mabry in Austin, meant to serve in times of emergency or catastrophe. It is one of three branches of the Texas Military, a force commanded by the governor.


----------



## codyw1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Right, I've read that but I was curious if there was a set radio frequency yet


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

No idea. But if the image above from radioreference.com is accurate, those are VHF frequencies which locals should be able to pick up just fine. Those of us not near the fun will have to rely on locals telling us what they heard, if anything.

It would be interesting to know what's being said/done.


----------

